# New Tt Owners - 31 Rqs



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

We just drove 4300 miles (with four kids and a puppy) to pick-up our TT, a 31 RQS. We drove the entire trip in six days!







Not something I would suggest to anyone! The drive back was interesting since I had only driven our utility trailer (16 ft) and my in-laws motorhome (30 ft). It sure was different. I am using a Reese Dual Cam WD hitch, but if we get our house sold I told my wife I am trying a Hensley! We'll see! We leave on our next adventure in two weeks. We can't wait. Any advice or good mods for this model trailer would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

For the mods we did some onf the following.

We put plexiglass inside the front door on the wall and coat hooks. That way when you hang raincoats the water does not mess up the wall. We put a curve on the bottm of the plexiglass and place a plastic boot/shoe holder on the floor to catch the rain water from the raincoats when it rains.

Vent covers outside

Inside slide covers for the vents in the bedrooms to keep sunlight out inthe mornings. The $7.00-$8.00 ones not the ones for $50.00 some dollars.

Elcetric cut off.

Welcome to Outbackers.

Tami- GREAT picture!!!

Linda


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to the club..... Your tow vehicle is a good one for the job. Check out some past threads on my suburban since your gonna tow a big camper.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=14021&hl=
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=15010&hl=


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi azthroop
















to Outbackers!

AND Congrats on your new 31rqs! 

Wow! That's quite a maiden voyage you've had...3 kids AND a puppy?? You must be a saint!








Glad to hear things went well during the trip home








Enjoy your first real camping trip and post often,

p.s. whereabouts are you from?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome azthroop to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 31RQS nice model

Don


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Skippershe,
I hope I am doing this right on the "REPLY". We are in AZ, Phoenix-area. I am orginally from Fullerton and we lived in Costa Mesa, after we were married, before moving back to AZ (my wife is from here). One question, what does DH or DW stand for??

Thanks for the posts on the reading lights. I am going to try something like the IKEA. I just need to know how to wire into a 12V system. I can do all the wiring at my house, but I don't know how this 12V stuff differs.

Thanks for the warm welcome.

Jim and Sandy


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

azthroop said:


> Skippershe,
> I hope I am doing this right on the "REPLY". We are in AZ, Phoenix-area. I am orginally from Fullerton and we lived in Costa Mesa, after we were married, before moving back to AZ (my wife is from here). One question, what does DH or DW stand for??
> 
> Thanks for the posts on the reading lights. I am going to try something like the IKEA. I just need to know how to wire into a 12V system. I can do all the wiring at my house, but I don't know how this 12V stuff differs.
> ...


I thought you might be from Arizona from your screenname









Where in Costa Mesa?? We live in Mesa Verde off of Gisler (near harbor & 405) and my dh (dear husband) works in Fullerton for a new home builder.
As far as 12v lighting goes, someone here will jump in hopefully soon...

Are you aware of our rally in Zion, Utah on June 30th?? Any chance you could make it? Plenty of sites available...Here's the link: Zion Rally


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. The only advice I have is: never do a trip like that again!!! WOW! I can't imagine. You and the kids will love it when you have your more relaxing trip in two weeks. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

All right, another 31RQS owner!







Congrats.

Enjoy your new Sydney.

Mark


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Unfortunately, that is when we had planned our other trip to "the Rim" as it is called out here. We always go up to the Mogollon Rim over the Fourth with my in-laws and camp for the week. This time I won't be in a tent! Since it is their motorhome they always had dibs on the bed! I guess that was only fair. This time we will be living the Life of Riley!

We do hope to make other trips with the members. It sounds like a lot of fun.

We lived by South Coast Plaza in Bear Creek first and then across the street on 'something' Shores. It was to the west of the South Coast Village where they have the restaurants, etc. We finally decided that if we wanted a house we would have to move back to AZ where it was more afordable (not any more!).

We are on four acres with cows, sheep, chickens, dogs, cats, turtles, etc. I don't know how the city boy became the farm boy???? We are actually going to be selling it and moving to a "standard house" so we can use the trailer more. With that much property and animals, plus the irrigating, it takes way too much time. Life is too short to worry about water and animals!

Thanks again for th info.

Jim and Sandy


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, six days drive with a family and pet is quite interesting I bet. Enjoy your Outback and welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey Jim! Good to see you posting on Outbackers







Congrats on that new TT. We missed saying goodbye before you pulled out. It was great to meet you all there at Lakeshore! My daughter was distraught wanting to know "where did my friends go"!! How is your new dog Bandit doing?

Curtis


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi Curtis!
Did you notice on the dealer's webpage that my name is now Jeff! I asked Sandy who the other man was, but she only smiled! I wrote to them and asked to kindly put in my name since I am paying for it!

How was your trip? Ours was long, long and long, but very fun. The trailer was sure nice to just pull up and hop in for a rest or for the night. We even stayed in a Wal-Mart one night.

This is a great site, thanks for the word on it. Please keep us posted. You never know when we may drive that way.

Bandit is doing great. He is now about a 30+ pound lap dog, or so he thinks!

Jim and Sandy


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

azthroop said:


> Hi Curtis!
> Did you notice on the dealer's webpage that my name is now Jeff! I asked Sandy who the other man was, but she only smiled! I wrote to them and asked to kindly put in my name since I am paying for it!
> 
> How was your trip? Ours was long, long and long, but very fun. The trailer was sure nice to just pull up and hop in for a rest or for the night. We even stayed in a Wal-Mart one night.
> ...


Jim - glad you all got home ok - what a monster drive. Our drive was about 1600 miles - short by comparison. Other than really wishing we had a stronger tow vehicle when we hit the nightmare of I-80 through Chicago and a nasty headwind heading South through Illinois, we had a great, great time. We ended up and stayed for 5 nights in El Dorado State Park not far from my brothers' house in Wichita and we absolutely loved it









There was more than once that we were wishing we had an 8.1 Burb - awesome sounding machine you have. That thumping exhaust note reminds me of my big block RoadRunner (though a bit more tame







). That TT of yours was just amazing - I felt like I was in a hotel on wheels when you were showing me around! Keep in touch! We have family out in California and plan to tow our 23RS there someday - we might be pulling through your area! What breed was Bandit again - Austrailian....?? Great dog









Btw Micah just looked and Lakeshore now has your name right but on our post they left her name off entirely! haha.

Curtis


----------

